# A/C High Pressure Hose Leak TSB Service Campaign



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I've repaired my A/C system in my '99 SE-L twice now. Both times just involved new O-rings and recharging the system. I did an oil change last night and noticed dye starting to accumulate around the high pressure schrader valve and on the receiver/drier. I had previously replaced the O-rings at the receiver/drier connections before. Apparently Nissan has put out a TSB (99-037) for a "high pressure hose service campaign." Anybody have any info on this? Does this mean a free repair?

Thanks for any help in advance. I'm hoping for a free/cheap repair at the dealer. Replacing my leaking power steering rack is going to cost me enough just for the part.


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

I wouldnt know about the campaign, but i have a 98 se, and my high pressure hose keeps leaking after repairing it, i think that this is just a defective part from nissan :thumbdwn:


----------

